# baby shower ideas



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I am looking for baby shower ideas,,,
any body have any?

actually, its for an HT shower.:sing:
details will come but I am searching for ideas today.
thanks all


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How about a cake made from cloth diapers, with snappi's as decor? If it's a shower for an HTer, they may be thrilled with the idea of cloth dipes!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

heh. HT babyshower...kiddo(s) are going to get a lot of wonderous handmade items, I bet 

I'm fair on bridal shower ideas, but baby showers are WAY out of my league. There are a LOT of quilters online...perhaps put out a call to people for quilt blocks? something simple, like a 9square or maybe a star....If there are too many squares, pillows, bibs, cyclinders...all made out of the squares....


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks ladies,



it is an ht baby shower for cricket,
for any of you that don't know she has a thread on here
shes having triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am sure they will be very appreciative of any help they recieve

I am debating on a diaper cake, trying to locate things,etc.
there are so many things out there, 
I just don't know

there will be a post forthcoming with all the info for those here that want to help her and her family.

and b/c its a cya world,lol,,
she does know about this and is very excited.
thank you all again


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I can make booties!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

thats great ninn,
and thank you.


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

Girls: pillowcase dresses. Make them a bit longer so they can keep wearing them.
Girls/Boys: minky tag blanket (use satin ribbon) -see Etsy for some good pics
Wooden toys-shakers, donuts
Sewn nursing pads, sewn baby shoes that kinda look like Robies
Stainless baby silverware 
Glass bottles um well I suppose you could breastfeed 3...WOW...I would be impressed...
cloth wipes, natural wipe solution/spray
baby soap
natural salve
Slings x 3 (yep you can wear two and spouse wears one or the other way around


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw some great glass bottles at evil-mart today. They even come with cushioned insulators on the outside to keep the temps even and make them easier to hold.  I was actually kind of impressed to see that they had kept up with the trends!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've been waiting for this. I'm going to make her some all-in-ones.

I was told by DD who is expecting her 3rd this summer that the best bottles are from The First Year, breastflow. The nipple is made so that the baby has to suck and press at the same time (or something?), just like on the breast. The baby(ies) can go back and forth from breast to bottle. They are sold at www.learningcurve.com, as are BPA free plastic bottles. I ordered some for her because she will pump when she goes back to work. They are not cheap, but will last (I have a feeling quality will be important with THREE babies)


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

maura, my daughter used those bottles with hers, 
she loved them too

I am finding all kinds of ideas
its always so fun when it comes to babies

just fyi.... the thread about this has been somewhat updated
on melissas forum.:sing:


----------



## tinytaylorranch (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it's fun to tie a quilt at the shower. All the ladies visit and laugh while making something special for the little one.


----------



## tinytaylorranch (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, a Dr. Spock book. Everyone needs one.


----------



## Kay in Carlisle (Oct 20, 2002)

This is one gift that was recently given at a baby shower (mother-to-be is having twins -1st time around). 

She was given a basket with thank you notes. Each guest at the shower was to address their card and place a stamp on it (stamps were in the basket). 

This gave the m-t-b a current address and a card ready to go when she completed the personal note.

This would also work for a bridal shower... 

Kay in Carlisle


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

my daughter did that for my daughter-in-law..
she loved it.

great idea though,
thanks for the reminder


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Not a good day for me, forgive the short post.

I will make Cricket something for the triplets. Just let me know where to send items.
Lordy, threee at once.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/projects-baby/
$# project ideas and patterns


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

43 Project Ideas And Patterns


----------

